# Desktop Catapult/Trebuchet?



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

While "Rolling the Dice" the other night (late), I thought I saw a desktop catapult/trebuchet project zip on by while clicking away. Does that look familiar to anyone? I'm seriously thinking about building a trebuchet just for the fun of it to launch potatoes or something into the ocean while sailing and camping on the beach in Santa Cruz. I've already got plans, I just thought I'd see what's here. Thanks!


----------



## jimp (Feb 7, 2008)

Here is the project that you are looking for: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/3754


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

I built one many years ago. You can see it here

I think I have the plan scanned somwhere on my computer too. If you want a copy let me know and I'll see if I can scare it up.


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

My Son and I built one that is 11 feet tall. He love this type of stuff and we put it together with 2X4,s and 2X6's he tosses feild hockey balls almost 200 feet. We would like to make one that will toss bowling balls.


----------



## freedhardwoods (May 11, 2008)

Launching things for no reason from a machine designed centuries ago makes no sense; but it sounds like a lot of fun. I have seen videos of trebuchets of all sizes, using ammunition of all sizes from potatoes to *small cars*, and it is interesting


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Their also really fun to launch waterballoons at your neighbor while they're mowing the lawn. With a little practice you could even "ping" her little cat as well! And then run like hell!


----------

